# Black Library Ebooks! Launching October 2010!



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Just came back today to check on the Black Library website, and seems they've added a new page to the mix! http://www.blacklibrary.com/Digital 

They'll be selling ebooks and audio downloads from their site starting in October! Happy to see ADB's "The First Heretic" featured in the graphic.

Seems there will be a sneek preview at the UK Gamesday. cheers!

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Fantastic! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Amazing news, I've been nagging them via a friend on the inside for ages. Great news!


----------

